# Cut or Bulk?



## tombrah (Mar 18, 2014)

*Cut or Bulk*​
Cut 00.00%Bulk10100.00%


----------



## tombrah (Mar 18, 2014)

Hello there, new to this forum, recently started bodybuilding and I was wondering if experienced people here could help me out achieve my goals, basically, I would like a BF% estimate and based on that a recommendation on wether to Cut or Bulk would be very much appreciated, I really need help because Im just a beginner.

Stats about me, im 183cm(6ft), 65kg(143 pounds), male. I was 75kg(165 pounds) with a belly and decided to go on a cut (about 2.5 months on a cut now), I still feel like I have a lot of body fat on me but i'm not sure what the next steps should be. Keep cutting until I can see some resemblance of abs and then clean bulk? Bulk to 70kg( 155 pounds), then cut to 65kg( 143 pounds) and then bulk to 75kg(165 pounds)?, Oh this bodybuilding thing is so complicated!

Thank you a lot of reading!

http://imgur.com/qMyYVVA,ZUWJX0x,hhlxm0T#0


----------



## cupra5155 (Jul 30, 2013)

you need to bulk for a long time


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

tombrah said:


> Hello there, new to this forum, recently started bodybuilding and I was wondering if experienced people here could help me out achieve my goals, basically, I would like a BF% estimate and based on that a recommendation on wether to Cut or Bulk would be very much appreciated, I really need help because Im just a beginner.
> 
> Stats about me, im 183cm(6ft), 65kg(143 pounds), male. I was 75kg(165 pounds) with a belly and decided to go on a cut (about 2.5 months on a cut now), I still feel like I have a lot of body fat on me but i'm not sure what the next steps should be. Keep cutting until I can see some resemblance of abs and then clean bulk? Bulk to 70kg( 155 pounds), then cut to 65kg( 143 pounds) and then bulk to 75kg(165 pounds)?, Oh this bodybuilding thing is so complicated!
> 
> ...


Bulk, bulk lots. Or just get rid of the whole terminology of cut and bulk. Go over your maintenance by about 10-15-20 percent, eat relatively clean 80% of the time, not point trying to cut if there's no muscle under it mate.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

cupra5155 said:


> you need to bulk for a long time


This.

Dont make it more complicated than it needs to be. Eat well, eat enough and lift. Then when you have some mass worry about cutting.

Good luck.


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

Bulk up

Don't get fixed up on Abs and don't be scared to gain some fat when you start bulking!

Better to get bigger then cut and look lean with Abs than skinny with little muscle mass and some abs.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

You're tall & 65kilos.

There is only one possible answer


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Either bulk and put on a lot of muscle and fat or try and lean bulk if you want to maintain some sort of look. You need to eat and eat(relatively clean) and train hard.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ye defo cut mate !


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Cut, bitches love dem abz.


----------



## cplmadison (Nov 26, 2013)

tombrah said:


> Hello there, new to this forum, recently started bodybuilding and I was wondering if experienced people here could help me out achieve my goals, basically, I would like a BF% estimate and based on that a recommendation on wether to Cut or Bulk would be very much appreciated, I really need help because Im just a beginner.
> 
> Stats about me, im 183cm(6ft), 65kg(143 pounds), male. I was 75kg(165 pounds) with a belly and decided to go on a cut (about 2.5 months on a cut now), I still feel like I have a lot of body fat on me but i'm not sure what the next steps should be. Keep cutting until I can see some resemblance of abs and then clean bulk? Bulk to 70kg( 155 pounds), then cut to 65kg( 143 pounds) and then bulk to 75kg(165 pounds)?, Oh this bodybuilding thing is so complicated!
> 
> ...


munch on 50mg ed of Androlic for 6-8 weeks and eat lots of calories

that will fix you


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

troll


----------



## tombrah (Mar 18, 2014)

cplmadison said:


> munch on 50mg ed of Androlic for 6-8 weeks and eat lots of calories
> 
> that will fix you


I'm sorry but I have to ask what is "50mg ed of Androlic" I have no idea what that is. thanks!


----------



## tombrah (Mar 18, 2014)

Hello everyone, for the longest time I was not able to see my own post, I'm not sure why, but now that I see it a lot of people have replied and thank you all for that! I will definitely bulk up, could I get a BF estimate though? I'm just curious of where I am right now.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## M31 (Sep 24, 2012)

tombrah said:


> Hello everyone, for the longest time I was not able to see my own post, I'm not sure why, but now that I see it a lot of people have replied and thank you all for that! I will definitely bulk up, could I get a BF estimate though? I'm just curious of where I am right now.
> 
> Thank you everyone!


bf estimate = not enough


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

tombrah said:


> Hello there, new to this forum, recently started bodybuilding and I was wondering if experienced people here could help me out achieve my goals, basically, I would like a BF% estimate and based on that a recommendation on wether to Cut or Bulk would be very much appreciated, I really need help because Im just a beginner.
> 
> Stats about me, im 183cm(6ft), 65kg(143 pounds), male. I was 75kg(165 pounds) with a belly and decided to go on a cut (about 2.5 months on a cut now), I still feel like I have a lot of body fat on me but i'm not sure what the next steps should be. Keep cutting until I can see some resemblance of abs and then clean bulk? Bulk to 70kg( 155 pounds), then cut to 65kg( 143 pounds) and then bulk to 75kg(165 pounds)?, Oh this bodybuilding thing is so complicated!
> 
> ...


Recently new to bodybuilding with not much muscle and smooth but not excessively fat - bulk. But don't just ram the calories in. Assuming you are currently maintaining body weight on what you are currently eating, over the next four weeks gradually increase food intake by about 100 kcals each week, then keep your food intake steady so long as you keep gaining muscle - and train like a maniac during this time in a way so as to build muscle.

The reason for gradually adding the calories is so you have a better chance of figuring out your optimal range for gaining muscle without excessive fat gain alongside. If you just straight into a 400-500kcal excess you will certainly gain muscle, but will likely also be gaining more fat than you need to from the start too. A slow increase in kcals also is less likely to result in digestive problems as gut bacteria can increase along with the food intake.


----------

